# My first emersed setup (56k W)



## Guillermo

I wanted to share my emersed setup, here the specs.

*Tank *: 6mm glass 40" l x 16" w x 20"h tank with glass top covers.
*Water circulation *: Astro 1000 submersible pump with DIY PVC fixture to make a "curtain" in the front glass.
*Filtration* : Just a guppy breeder net to avoid clogging of the pump.
*Heating* : None
*Lighting* : Sun light.
*Misting* : Exo Terra Fogger 
*Pots *: 22 4 " x 4" plant pots.
*Substrate* : Coconut fiber, peat moss, Sera super peat, Osmocote, Vermuculite, Perlite mix topped with gravel.
*Fertilization*: None (yet) I need some input here if you please.
*Water changes*: Only when it looks dirty.

For plants, let's go with some pics 

General views





































I have two pieces of 3mm glass in the inner part of the aluminum frame and one 6mm glass on top.










Covered the pump with a guppy breeder net to prevent clogging.










The Exo Terra fogger Works fine










Bacopa Caroliniana



















Bacopa Monnieri:










Cryptocorine Balansae crispatula










Cryptocorine Wendtii Brown










Hetherantera Zosterifolia










Eleocharis Parvula refusing to grow LOL










Marsilea Hirsuta, does not cooperate and grows tall










Higrophylla Siamensis










Microsorium Pteropus










Hydrocotyle (sp?) Excuse the blurry/foggy pic.










Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis










Limnophilla Sessiliflora










Rotala Rotundifolia:










There is another pot with Hygro Rosanervig tiny plantlets, I thought it had died.

For what is worth I began this project in August 2007. I put the plantlets straight from some aquariums, I didn't "acclimate" them, I guess this is the reason for the slow growth.

All the plants are doing fine despite the slow growth, the only one who died in my 2 attemps was some Pogostemon Stellatus (Eustellaris Stellata).

I have some plastic containers with HC, but they are in another thread called "Windowsill Experiment"

This is my first time trying to grow emersed plants, I'll be glad to read your inputs.

Thanks in Advance

Guillermo / Mexico City


----------



## mistergreen

nice setup...
I might have to try it when it's summer here.

I'm surprise the Eleocharis Parvula isn't growing for you... I tested on a little bunch of dwarf hair grass in my garden and it lived out in the open air... I think your substrate may be the issue.. Try a soil & sand mixture.


----------



## Guillermo

Hi mistergreen thanks for the kind words and your input, I will change E.P.'s substrate to see what happens.... is it ok black potsoil and silica sand ? I have some laying around. Do you think my Marsilea has the same issue ? Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## mistergreen

yeah, try just regular sand & potting soil. Some plants like a finer substrate to hold on too. 

Oh, I do remember the EP didn't do so well in the garden in the beginning but it sprouted new shoots. I've seen EP growing wild up here and they're usually grow in muddy soil and will adjust to dry soil in the summer.


----------



## Guillermo

Ok mistergreen, I'll change the substrate this weekend and keep you posted, thanks for the quickness and kindness of your input.

Regards


----------



## vitorhugo

Hi.
What is the temperature inside? Try do not pass the 25ºc.
The most of Eleocharis sp dont like "heavy" soils, i mean, try to put some good soil down(humus for ex) and cover with very small sand, then plant.
Cover with sand dont be larger then 1,5-2 cms.
If you see Eleocharis sp in the nature, you will see they spread very fast on the places were have this conditions.


----------



## Guillermo

Good point vitorhugo, temperature that is. I have not a thermometer in there, but it doesn't receive direct sunlight, so I guess it doesn't surpass 25-26 °C, I assume the water movement in the front glass keeps the setup cool enough, but I´m not sure.

Can you suggest a thermometer for my setup please ? 

Thanks so much for your inputs about the temp and the E.P.

Regards


----------



## vitorhugo

Hi.
Dont be so sure about the temp, remember is a closed cabinet, the temp will increase very fast.
I think a good thermometer is digital (with the display out side and the probe inside).


----------



## Guillermo

Any aquarium digital thermometer would be fine ? I will put one in the "curtain" to see how it works. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again vitorhugo.

Regards


----------



## ts168

Hi Guillermo, Well done. Very well planned. Keep it up.


----------



## Guillermo

Thanks for your comments ts168.

Regards


----------



## Squawkbert

Marselia looks like it's reaching. Maybe it can't tell fog from immersed.


----------



## Guillermo

Hey Squawkbert.. Do you think it's a good idea to put the Marsilea pot in another container without fog but humid enough ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mistergreen

I wouldn't worry about that... the fog is fine..

maybe the marsilea isn't getting enough light.. The more light the plant gets, the lower to the ground it grows.

How much direct sun does you tank get? Mine gets 3-4 hours of direct sun.. I think that's a good amount.


----------



## Guillermo

Maybe just a couple of hours of direct sun, so it's almost only indirect sunlight. It's located in the outer wall of a storage room in the little backyard, no blocking light trees there. I've got some more marsilea and hydrocotyle, I will put them along with some E. Parvula (one pot each) and try a different location in the same backyard and see how they turn out.

Thanks for the input mistergreen.


----------



## mistergreen

you might have seen this in another forum.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/56796-aquatic-plants-farm-56k.html

when the plants are acclimated, they can be grown out in the open with plenty of sun.


----------



## Guillermo

Yes I remember Ikuzo's post, that farm in Indonesia is amazing, even more stunning because the owner only uses garden soil and sand as a substrate. Maybe I will make some changes in the storage room, it has a polyacrilic roof so it may be worth trying some pots there. Some time ago I tossed some java moss and an anubia nana in a 2 gal cube (submersed) in one month they grew a little and there were no algae, so I can put some containers in there for a try.

Regards


----------

